# Free Cycling Seminars



## RP32/17 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi everyone....CYCLECRAFT in Parsippany is host a few cycling seminars this weekend
on Sat 4/2 and Sun 4/3.

Topics include bike fit and bio-mechanics, cycling specific exercises with some heart rate training info, stretching for cyclists, Mt. bike suspension set, and road and trail repairs.

I will be doing the exercise portion, where I will demonstrate some great core exercises and plyometrics for cyclists of all levels.


----------



## LordofBrews (Feb 15, 2005)

*Time?*

What time are the sessions at? I just recently bought a new bike from them and planned to go...


----------



## RP32/17 (Mar 2, 2005)

The bike fit seminar is at 11:00 A.M. on Sat
HR Training and exercise is at 1:00 P.M. Sat
Stretching for cyclists is at 3:00 P.M. sat

Check www.cyclecraft.com for Sunday times

See you there.....RP


----------

